# تعرف على اسرار الاهرمات



## alhor (23 يونيو 2007)

:mus13: اسرار الاهرمات :mus13:






تجارب العلماء على طاقة الأهرامات

لقد تتابعت تجارب العلماء في مختلف الاختصاصات عن طريق استخدام أحجام متباينة من الأهرامات التي صنعت من مختلف المواد وتمت دراسة مدى تأثيرها.

وثبت أن هناك حركة دوّامية لطاقة تنبعث من رأس أو قمة الهرم يتسع قطرها كلما ارتفعت ويبلغ ارتفاعها 8 أقدام وقطرها 6 بوصات فوق هرم مصنوع من الكرتون وارتفاعه 4 بوصات وكذلك وجد أنه إذا وضعت بللورات الكوارتز فوق نموذج هرمي فإنها تزيد من مجال طاقة الهرم.

وثبت كذلك أنه يوجد داخل أي شكل هرمي مجال مغناطيسي يغير القوى الموجودة إذ أنه من المعروف أنه بوسع أي مجال مغناطيسي أن يمنع سريان التيار الكهربائي أو يغير من مجال مغناطيسي موجود .. وهذا يدل على أنه يوجد في الهرم مجال كهرومغناطيسي .. ووتبلغ قوة هذا المجال 13.000 جاوس في حين أن مجال الأرض هو 1 جاوس وهذا هو سبب زيادة استنبات البذور وتنشيط الأنزيمات.







وهذه بعض النتائج التي توصل إليها العلماء عن الهرم - يعيد تلميع المجوهرات والعملات التي تكون قد تأكسدت.

 - يعيد النقاء للماء الملوث بعد وضعه داخل الهرم لعدة أيام.

 - يبقي الحليب طازجاً لعدة أيام وعندما يصيبه التغيير بعد ذلك يتحول إلى لبن زبادي بينما يفسد الحليب إذا وضع داخل شكل هندسي ليس هرمياً.. وقد أغرت هذه النتيجة بعض مصانع اللبن بتصميم أوعية هرمية لحفظ اللبن الذي تبيعه.

 - تجف الزهور ولكنها تحتفظ بشكلها وألوانها ورائحتها.

 - الجروح والبثور والحروق تشفى في وقت أسرع إذا ما عرضت لمجال الطاقة الهرمية وقد ثبت أن آلام الأسنان والصداع النصفي تتلاشى وكذلك تتبدد آلام الروماتيزم.

 - النباتات تنمو بشكل أسرع في داخل الهرم عنها في خارجه.

 - غسل الوجه بالماء الذي يكون قد وضع داخل الهرم لفترة يعيد للبشرة شبابها ونضارتها ويساعد في إزالة التجاعيد.

 - صفائح الألمنيوم التي توضع فيها اللحوم والطيور عند إدخالها إلى الفرن إذا ما تركت لفترة معينة تعجل بنضوج الطعام الذي بداخلها إذا طهي فيها.

 - الجلوس تحت حيز على شكل الهرم لبعض الوقت يبعث شعوراً بالراحة ويساعد على الوصول إلى حالة التأمل ويبدد الحالة العصبية وينهي التوتر.

 - المواد الغذائية الموضوعة داخل الهرم تحتفظ بنكهتها الطيبة ورائحتها لمدة أطول بخلاف الموضوعة خارجه.

 - الجلوس داخل الشكل الهرمي عدة ساعات يومياً أو مرتين في الأسبوع وشرب الماء الموجود داخله يزيد من القوى ويكسب المزيد من الحيوية والنشاط.

 - أمواس الحلاقة المستعملة إذا ما وضعت داخل شكل هرمي لعدة أيام تستعيد حدتها ويمكن استعمالها بعد ذلك لعدة مرات.

 - المواد الغذائية وبقايا الأطعمة والقمامة إذا ما وضعت داخل شكل هرمي للقمامة فإنها تجف دون إطلاق أي روائح عفنة.







 النظرية الخماسية: في عام 1877 خرج العالم جوزيف سيايس الأمريكي بنظرية غريبة هي النظرية الخماسية يقول فيها: (إن الهرم له خمسة أوجه بما في ذلك قاعدته كما أن للهرم خمسة أركان وجميع زوايا الهرم هي (5/1) من الذراع وهو مقياس قديم يبلغ (2/1( . ) فهل الرقم 5 هو المسيطر على أمر الهرم هندسياً وفلكياً وهل له علاقة بالرقم 5 إشارة لأصابع اليد والقدم والحواس وألواح موسى النبى. 

إن هذه النظرة هي نظرة هندسية فلكية بحتة تعني بأن الديناميكية الهندسية الشكلية أو الشكل الهندسي الهرمي يحتوي على طاقة حيوية في بؤرة معينة في فراغ الشكل الداخلي تؤثر على فيزيولوجيا الأعضاء الحيوانية أو النباتية. أثبتت التجارب مع ما يؤثر ايجابياً من القوى الحيوية الخفية أو الظاهرة وأن الهرم خماسي الوجوه وله ضوابط هندسية وفلكية من حيث وضعه ومكوناته التشكيلية ويؤكد بأن هناك سراً للقوة في فراغ الهرم بما يجعل له قوة خفية شفائية من خلال البحوث والدراسات التي تؤكد بأن السر يكمن في القوة الخماسية للشكل الهرمي مع المجال الكهرومغناطيسي المتناغم مع المحور الشمال الجنوبي للأرض مع دقة المسافات للشكل الهرمي لدرجة أن يكون باب الهرم نحو النجم القطبي.

​


----------



## alhor (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على اسرار الاهرمات*


ناهيك أن ثمة عوامل ديناميكية أخرى يعول عليها سر هذه القوى الخارقة.

 أولاً ــ الشكل الهندسي: إن الشكل الهرمي كشكل هندسي له خصائص عجيبة في استجماع قوى خاصة خارقة وكأنه يمتص قوى الجاذبية الأرضية ويوجهها في بؤرة قمته الداخلية والخارجية بما يعطي مجالاً قوياً مركزاً من القمة حتى مركز القاعدة وكأن في القمة مركز تجمع قوى أرضية عبر القاعدة ثم بعد تجميعها يتم ردها في خط مستقيم كأشعة الليزر في حزمة من المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية المتضامنة والمكثفة في قلب الهرم كشكل هندسي...... وقد يكون الشكل الهندسي كشفاط من خلال قمته لقوى كونية وكهربية من خلال قمة الهرم التي لا تتجمع إلا في الشكل الهرمي.

 ثانياً ــ الاتجاه نحو المحور الشمالي- الجنوبي: إن الاتجاه المحوري نحو الشمال- الجنوب المغناطيسي قد يؤثر ايجابياً على صحة الإنسان وقد يعمل على تنشيط الغدد والأنزيمات الحيوية في جسم الإنسان وينشط حركة الدورة الدموية والنشاط العصبي والهرمونات للجسم مما يقوي مناعته المكتسبة ويصد عنه أي غزو ميكروبي مهاجم أو قوى خفية ضارة مما يحميه من الأمراض ويساعده على الشفاء من أي مرض يلم به ومعلوم أنه حول جسم الإنسان هالة كهرومغناطيسية كلما قويت أو دعمت بقوى خارجية كهرومغناطيسية ازدادت مناعة الإنسان بإذن الله لأنها درع منيع ضد الأمراض بل العجيب أن شخصية الإنسان تكون قوية ومؤثرة جداً لدرجة السيطرة على الآخرين بسهولة لقوة جاذبية هذه الطاقة ولذا يسمى الإنسان جذاب.

 فهل سر القوة الخارقة داخل الهرم يكمن في تجمع القوى الكهرومغناطيسية وغيرها في نقطة ما داخل الهرم أم هو تخفيف للجاذبية الأرضية والاحتفاظ بالطاقة الجسمية للإنسان بلا تبديد نتاج الشكل الهرمي الهندسي المحافظ على الطاقة داخل الجسم بل المجمع للقوى والدافع لها والمفجر لطاقات الإنسان وقواه الخفية.

 يقولون أن الإنسان فوق سطح القمر يكون أكثر قوة وسرعة وانطلاقاً وفكراً وذكاءً ويبررون ذلك باضمحلال وضعف الجاذبية القمرية فهل يكون الإنسان أخف وزناً داخل الهرم مما يعني ضعف الجاذبية الأرضية داخل الهرم وكأن الجاذبية تجذب القوى والطاقات ولأن الجاذبية داخل الهرم تضعف فيخف سحب قوى الإنسان مما يجعله قوياً. ولكن كيف نبرر وصول الحضاره الفرعونيه لمثل هذه الاشياء التي اعتبرت سابقه لآوانها ولعصرها وهل نعلل ذلك كما قال انيس منصور ان الذي اوصل تلك العلوم للحضاره الفرعونيه هي كائنات غير ارضيه ؟؟!!!!! .







خريطة لمنطقة أهرامات الجيزة  أبو الهول" الرابض على ربو الجيزة. يلاحظ عدم وجود الأنف , أن مدفعية نابليون شطفهُ لانه حاول ان يدمره, فأسقطهُ عن وجه أبو الهول .

 أبو الهول يقبع بمنطقة الأهرام بالجيزة وكأنه حارس لمدينة الموتى فى منطقة الجيزة.

 وقد مجّده الأجداد منذ عهد بعيد، واعتبروه صورة من صور إله الشمس، وأقاموا نصباً باسمه (ماعت)، أى العدالة المستقرة. وجسم هذا التمثال العملاق يحاكى جسم الأسد، ورأسه رأس إنسان. 

وكان الفن فى أيامه راقياً، لأن المثَّالين والنحَّاتين كانوا يقومون بمثل هذه الأعمال الضخمة بقدرة عجيبة تجعل المشاهد لا يشعر بافتعال لهذا المزج الغريب بين الإنسان والحيوان  ويقال أن رأس هذا التمثال هو رأس الفرعون "خفرع" الذى بنى الهرم الثانى، والذى يوجد هذا التمثال فى طريقه.







 وكان لـ"أبو الهول" لحية مستعارة طويلة ودقيقة ترمز إلى أن الملوك الأقدمين كانوا يطلقون لحاهم، وكان على جبينه حية ناهضة.

 لكن للأسف سقطت اللحية والحية من موضعيهما لأنهما فى الأطراف. 

ويبلغ ارتفاع هذا التمثال 22 متراً وطوله 46 متراً. 

ويقال أن الملك "خفرع" عندما أمر بإنشاء الطريق الممتد بين معبد الوادى والمعبد الجنائزى (معبد الشعائر)، اعترضته صخرة كبيرة، فرأى أن يصنع منها ذلك التمثال الهائل. 

واسم هذا التمثال فى اللغة العربية "أبو الهول" .. يقال إن قوماً من الكنعانيين الذين كانوا يسكنون سوريا جاءوا إلى مصر فى عصر الدولة الحديثة الفرعونية، وسكنوا حول التمثال.







 وكانوا يعبدون فى بلادهم إلهاً على شكل صقر يدعى "حورون"، فاعتقد هؤلاء أنه يمثل إلههم. وأطلقوا على الحفرة التى فيها أبو الهول "برحول" أى بيت حول "الأسد"، وتحورت هذه الكلمة فيما بعد إلى كلمة "أبو الهول".

 وهناك بعض الناس الذين يعتقدون أن كلمة "أبو الهول" عربية ومعناها أبو الرعب، أو الجلال المفزع. وهذا أمر معقول جداً. ولقد عُثر حوله على بعض الآثار التى تدل على أنه يمثل الإله "حور إم آخت" أى حور فى الأفق وهو الملك المتوفى الذى يشبهونه "بحور".

 ولقد عُبد فى جميع عصور الفراعنة وإن كان قد ازداد تقديسه فى أيام الدولة الحديثة، وامتد إلى عهد الرومان، بدليل ما وُجِد حوله من ألواح تبين الاهتمام بشأنه. ومعظم هذه الألواح موجودة الآن بالمتحف المصرى.

​


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على اسرار الاهرمات*

ميرسي كتير على المعلومة يالحر
وعجيبة فعلا فكرة الاهرامات دى والغريب ان كل القوى دى تكون متعلقة بشكل هندسي 
ربنا يباركك على المواضيع الرائعة دى​


----------



## alhor (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تعرف على اسرار الاهرمات*



شكرا لك nonogirl89 على مشاركتك 

:16_14_21: لك

اتمنى من الجميع الاستفادة حتى يتكلل تعبنا بالنجاح

تحياتى

​


----------

